# debian et autonomie



## houbi (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais installer debian sur mon MacBook unibody, mais je me pose une question concernant l'autonomie de la batterie, je me doute que le MB aura moins d'autonomie sur linux que sur mac os, mais est-ce vraiment beaucoup moins? Quelqu'un a deja tenté une debian sur un MB? ou au pire une Ubuntu? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## GillesF (4 Avril 2009)

J'ai un Ubuntu mais j'ai jamais testé la durée de la batterie... celà dit en principe ca devrait rester respectable et il y a toujours moyen d'optimiser ça (je pense que sous nux tu peux limiter la vitesse du CPU).

Si j'ai l'occaz je testerai mon unibody sous Ubuntu en batterie et je te dis quoi


----------



## schwebb (4 Avril 2009)

Hello,

J'ai eu Ubuntu en dual boot sur un MB Intel C2D 2,0 ghz de fin 2006, je n'ai jamais remarqué de différence d'autonomie.


----------



## houbi (5 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais tenter alors. J'hésitai parce que quand j'avais un pc l'autonomie sous debian était pas la même que sous win (genre 1h de différence) : debian gérait assez mal le truc sur les portables asus apparement. 
J'avais modif les scripts des gouvernor des deux coeurs du proc mais l'autnomie n'etait pas top et j'avais remarqué aussi que debian n'arrivait pas à descendre le proc en dessous d'une certaine fréquence (quoique je mettais dans le script...) c'etait assez bizarre comme truc...

Encore merci pour les réponses


----------

